# Seiko Monster



## fast but dim (Nov 28, 2006)

hi: came to your site via a watch for sale on "british blades": I like the look of the seiko monster, and i want a solid, reliable "indestructable" watch:i've got a citizen promaster, rubber strap, but want something dressier.

I take it a seiko monster fits the bill, so:

1) what are your opinions on it ( are there any similair alternatives)

2) does anyone want to sell me one cheap









thanks Ian


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

fast but dim said:


> hi: came to your site via a watch for sale on "british blades": I like the look of the seiko monster, and i want a solid, reliable "indestructable" watch:i've got a citizen promaster, rubber strap, but want something dressier.
> 
> I take it a seiko monster fits the bill, so:
> 
> ...


They're a great watch, I've got and Orange and a Black Monster. They look good and are hard wearing and they have lume that will burn a hole right through your eyes!!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Ian, if you like the look of the monster, its a great watch, Ive had 2 in my time, big brash and heavy







they feel bulletproof, esp on the bracelet which is a very high quality one, the black is a bit 'dressier' than the orange, but both are good, the 7s26 movement is ultra tough and reliable so no worries there









It would be tough to suggest anything else as a alternative at this price point ( around 70 quid second hand)to be honest, only maybe the Seiko SKX 007/9 but its not half as 'chunky or in your face as a Monster









But make sure you get it on the bracelet


----------



## fast but dim (Nov 28, 2006)

thanks: you've confirmed what i thought, sounds just what i want!


----------



## fast but dim (Nov 28, 2006)

fast but dim said:


> thanks: you've confirmed what i thought, sounds just what i want!


just tried to post a wanted ad, but cannot!

if you've got one you don't want let me know!!!


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Hi Ian, if you like the look of the monster, its a great watch, Ive had 2 in my time, big brash and heavy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I was setting off for the four corners of the earth with a sack on my back I would store all my other watches and look forward to returning to them. The monster would be the one strapped to my wrist.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Yes the Seiko Monsters are excellent watches & very good value... I think at last count we had 6 in the watchbox 4xBM 2xOM...

They do come up on the sales part of the forum so it's just a case of being quick on the draw to secure one...

Good luck it's a great watch.

Mike


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Superb watches, I have one in my collection. To echo what Russ said, I can wear my Black Monster without fear of it getting scratched, bashed or damaged by water. Personally, I prefer a rubber or Rhino strap - I couldn't get on with the steel bracelet which probably makes me the only watch enthusiast to think that!









Andrew.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Mmm yes each to their own on the choice of straps... I couldn't get on with the rubber strap so swapped it for a Monster Steel bracelet which I much prefer





















No doubt about it though the actual watch head is stunning quality...

Mike


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Wecome Ian,

I don't like the monsters bezel personally but they are great watches

btw what is british blades?


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Great watches especially the bezel action. Smooth and buttery feel









Feels even better than my MarineMaster!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

all the seiko divers are great value for money,also good in the fact that most parts are interchangable so in effect you can create your own watch,they also glow like beacons at night, heres my 2 .


----------



## mycroft (Oct 20, 2006)

I guess I should add my view here as I have three - A Black Monster (the first one, bought new), an Orange Monster (the last one, bought s/hand from Dapper in as new condition when I finally got a scent of one for sale) and a Yao Yellow Monster (tracked down in Finland and bought from Deano).










As you will gather I am something of a fan. The watch head is gorgeous, very high quality, very striking, gets loads of attention from non-watch people and has real presence. They are pretty much bulletproof and I agree if I was heading out into the middle of nowhere I'd almost certainly choose my BM to accompany me.

The bracelet is IMHO as good as any I have ever seen. I passed up on buying a good s/hand OM about 6 months ago because it was only being offered on rubber and I wanted it on the bracelet. You can easily buy a new rubber strap for a Monster but buying a bracelet would be immensely difficult I suspect. So I agree - only buy it on metal (Idon't think you'll regret it). I actually have my OM on a silicon rubber strap with orange stitching now which is sensational, but no way would I sell the bracelet!

Go on - go for it







!

*Simon*


----------



## fast but dim (Nov 28, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Wecome Ian,
> 
> I don't like the monsters bezel personally but they are great watches
> 
> btw what is british blades?


british blades:

http://www.britishblades.com/forums/index.php

somewhere else to spend your cash!!!!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

I've had a black and an orange but sold them both. I know that I'll buy another before long though. They do get under your skin.


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm probably going to be a lone voice, but despite being an incurable Seiko junkie, I've never been a Monster fan. Check out a 007 instead. As indestructable as Monster, but more understated and with a classic look that can trace its Seiko lineage back thirty years. And on an oyster bracelet, it's dressy enough too.


----------



## fast but dim (Nov 28, 2006)

i've managed to get one, 100 euros from another forum (british blades).

i'll let you know what i think when it arrives.

this could be the start of another expensive obsession!


----------



## LandRover (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey Fast ...

I'll echo most of the previous comments; it's a grand watch, tough, brilliant design (if you like/prefer them chunky), and about as bullet-proof as you can expect a watch to be.

I've got a much older, distant cousin, the 6309-7049. 24+ years old, and still going strong! That poor thing has been to h*ll and back, and yet keeps on going. One of the reasons I stick with Seiko divers, for the most part. Bloody brilliant pieces of kit!









I truly believe you'll be pleased ... enjoy!


----------

